# What Size Mason Feet For 1236



## JPower6210 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi All-

I have a 1236 that is currently sitting on the PM stand, but without any sort of leveling feet-  ironically, my shop floor comes out extremely level- however, I am thinking that it would be a good idea to put some sort of vibration isolation on there-  Enco has the mason feet on sale this month and I am truing to figure out which size to get-  does each foot get the full weight rating (all 8) or do you divide the weight over all the feet-  I am thinking the 250-500# ones would be fine-  

Any guidance?  Thanks!

JP


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 3, 2015)

The weight is distributed. However, I suggest you consider an angle iron frame around the pedestals so the feet can by moved forward and backward for stability.
Dave


----------



## mksj (Sep 3, 2015)

I use the Mason (4C978) metal cupped one rated at 500Lbs each for a similar (13x40 1000lb) PM lathe. Works OK, but I was told that it should be solid feet on the lathe. So purchased some of these: S & W BSW-2A Stud Style LEVEL-IT Leveling Mount 1/2-13 X 4 inch, 1/78” Base, 5000Lb. Set of 4 is $24, but haven't installed them yet. http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-W-BSW-2A-...-1-2-13-X-4-inch-1-78-Base-500-/301711710521?

I also have shelves on the back of the lathe for chucks and some metal storage, so probably another 500Lbs added on there.


----------



## mws (Sep 3, 2015)

Vibration: interesting topic. I'm sure there's a lot of expertise here that can comment. But here's my two cents.
Most machine installation guides I've ever read instruct that the machine should be sitting on a solid surface at least, or better, bolted down, and leveled.  On delicate intrumentation (electron microscopes, linear accelerators, etc) we had to use isolators to keep vibration OUT of the machine. But there the machine itself had a self contained rigid platform. Everything else around it (vacuum pumps, refrigeration, etc) was also isolated. 

Also, if you read the specs for isolators there is usually a frequency rating vs. weight chart available for "properly designed" devices.  I can't say as much for the HF stuff. We had one instance where the isolator wasn't matched to the weight of a new replacement vacuum pump. When it first started up (full load) it found a resonant point and jumped around like a jack-in-the-box with a snake in his pants for about ten minutes.  A lighter isolator solved that.  Long funny story how that got resolved...

So I guess it depends on where you want to stop the vibration from going versus the need for rigidity in precision machining.  I've never operated a gear head lathe but have read often enough that the gears can make noise (velocity changes) that are evident in the finish at higher speeds.   

Let's start with what problem are we looking to solve.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Sep 3, 2015)

Best thing to do with Mason feet is not buy them, they are not made for lathes or mills.  I have said this before.... I have been in dozens of shops and never seen a mill or lathe yet on Mason feet.  I tried to make them work for a long while on my Monarch 10ee, a rather stout and rigid lathe by most accounts.  The poor machine could not make a cut with out vibration marks in the work, took the mounts out and set lathe on solid metal feet and problem solved.  My lathe actually worked better sitting on 2 x 4 s than using mason feet.  They are for conveyors and non precision machinery, contrary to what the ads say.

Save your money for tooling and let the Mason feet stay in Encos warehouse.

michael


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 3, 2015)

JPower6210 said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have a 1236 that is currently sitting on the PM stand, but without any sort of leveling feet-  ironically, my shop floor comes out extremely level- however, I am thinking that it would be a good idea to put some sort of vibration isolation on there-  Enco has the mason feet on sale this month and I am truing to figure out which size to get-  does each foot get the full weight rating (all 8) or do you divide the weight over all the feet-  I am thinking the 250-500# ones would be fine-
> 
> ...


Your shop floor is a multi-ton rigid vibration damping mass.  Are you sure you want to isolate your machine from it?


----------



## JPower6210 (Sep 4, 2015)

All- great advice!  I think I will pass on the feet and spend my time on balancing chucks and maybe swapping belts out for vibration reduction-  I appreciate the insights-

JP


----------



## TomS (Sep 4, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> Best thing to do with Mason feet is not buy them, they are not made for lathes or mills.  I have said this before.... I have been in dozens of shops and never seen a mill or lathe yet on Mason feet.  I tried to make them work for a long while on my Monarch 10ee, a rather stout and rigid lathe by most accounts.  The poor machine could not make a cut with out vibration marks in the work, took the mounts out and set lathe on solid metal feet and problem solved.  My lathe actually worked better sitting on 2 x 4 s than using mason feet.  They are for conveyors and non precision machinery, contrary to what the ads say.
> 
> Save your money for tooling and let the Mason feet stay in Encos warehouse.
> 
> michael



+1.  Had the same experience with my Enco gear head lathe.  Replaced the Mason feet with solid feet and the surface finish improved and the lathe stays level/aligned.

Tom S.


----------

